# Spoonhead/Hunchback Betta Health



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi!

My new betta, Finnegan, is a spoonhead/hunchback red plakat male, and I hae been doing a little research about his type.
I was just wondering, are hunchbacks usually less healthy? So far, Finnegan has been extremely hardy (he survived in a filter for 4 days!), and I haven't had any problems.
But does he have any genetic problems that I should worry about?

Thanks!!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't think they have health issues, no. Just a visually non-appealing look that shouldn't be bred.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i think they're just as healthy. it's just a sign of bad breeding, imo, and should affect his overall health. if it was really severe, he may have issues eating, i've been told, and shouldn't be bred either way. x:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That is a result of bad breeding/ improper culling. It has no bearing on his health but it should disqualify him from a breeding program for any breeder with a personal ethic code.


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, okay, thanks! Funny about the breeding thing... my LFS charged me 20$ for him and told me that they were a rare breed!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I prefer plakats with thicker bodies and a bit of a dipped head...I'm not a fan of plakats with long bodies...just look weird. As long as the trait isn't extreme it shouldn't affect much as far as health.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

PK should have symmetrical bodies just like any other fish. A long bodied PK is just as bad as a short bodied PK. IMO all fish should have a smooth curving topline, not a hunchback and not a spoon head either regardless of tail type.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Hah, thats an LFS for you, what jerks ;P


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

I know, right? Well, I'll still go to them. There fish are really expensive, but beutiful and super healthy.


----------

